# SpeedFerries



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

I read in yesterday's paper that within the next 2 weeks, SpeedFerries are going to lodge a complaint with the Office of Fair Trading regarding other ferry companies and Eurotunnel running a cartel, allegedly (just in case!!). Apparently the market is already under the subject of a pricing inquiry by the European commission. Denied by the other parties but an interesting article.
Chris


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi Chris,
I think this is just what the market needs now we might see some price differences. It sounds like Speedferries have given the others a kick where they need it. Lets all watch this space.
ian&col


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Ian & Col,
I think you're right - it says later on in article:
_" Despite the claims of unfair competition, there are signs that SpeedFerries' entry in the market, offering return fares of as little as £50, has already spurred price cuts.
Special deals from both Euro-tunnel and SeaFrance have been attributed to the pressure caused by the new competition."_
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just got back from a trip to France with these guys.

'van measures 6.2m long, 2.85 metres high.

Was a little nervous about getting on, what with the stringent height restriction in force, but after some great directing from the stewards saw I had a good 40 or so cm clearance once onboard!

The only thing that caused slight concern on leaving the boat in Boulogne - and both entering and leaving Speed One on the way back - was a big kink on the platform lowered to let all vehicles off the boat.

This made driving off quite tricky, but there was someone on each side of the ramp to help me off... slowly.

I think they did this because on the crossing before ours, an unlucky m/homer had dented their van on the ramp after misjudging the amount of turn needed! 8O


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

crissy said:


> I read in yesterday's paper that within the next 2 weeks, SpeedFerries are going to lodge a complaint with the Office of Fair Trading regarding other ferry companies and Eurotunnel running a cartel, allegedly (just in case!!). Apparently the market is already under the subject of a pricing inquiry by the European commission. Denied by the other parties but an interesting article.
> Chris


wondered whether the campaign was getting anywhere
http://www.channelpirates.com/
anyone still not signed up - don't know how much good it does :?

8)


----------

